# best concealer?



## summerlove (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello ladies, what brand concealer do you use? What type of coverage does your concealer provide? What brand have you tried & hated? I'm trying to decide on which one to purchase & I have no idea which to get. I mostly want it for highlighting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 25, 2010)

Dior skinflash would be a good one for that.
I use Chanel creamy concealer or my makeup forever concealer palette when i really want to cover something though.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer MUFE and MAC; most hated Bobbi Brown--it very grayish under the eye.


----------



## Purple (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer MAC Studio Finish SPF35, it covers my blemishes very good


----------



## obscuria (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now, I'm using Amazing Cosmetics concealer. I love it. I would say it's a medium to full coverage concealer and a little goes a long way. I've used a lot of other concealers that I don't like such as Smashbox's concealer and MAC studio scuplt concealer. I find the smashbox one doesn't cover well and the MAC one feels cakey.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 25, 2010)

I love Too Faced's herbal concealer, I wear it in Hollywood medium.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2010)

I am NC35/37 in winter

I use MUFE Full cover concealer in #10. I use it pretty much everyday. I'm just at the end of the same tube I've used for the past year. A lil goes a long way.

I use MUFE HD concealer in #350 for under eye. The salmon colour cancels out the dark shadows. Not crazy about the thicker texture but that's just me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use MUFE HD concealer every single day. I wouldn't dare leave the house without it. It's creamy and smooth. It blends like a dream and it's an exact color match for me. 

My least face concealer is hard to determine b/c I've only tested them as opposed to buying them. Clinique is pretty bad. They don't seem to match my complexion. It always gives a gray cast to my face. Bobbi Brown was bad also.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 26, 2010)

i use NARS concealer in Praline...loooooove it


----------



## summerlove (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks ladies. these are some great suggestions so at least now I have a starting point in my quest for the best concealer (_for me_). Thanks for your help.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 1, 2010)

I love studio finish concealer by mac- its thick so I use it over my acne scars and then lose powder over it to set it to make it last longer.. hope this helps


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Mary Kay's Bronze 2 concealer. It's a good product and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in the process of testing MUFE full coverage, MUFE camoflage, MAC studio sculpt, MAC studio fix, Illamasqua, Paula Dorf Victoria secret, and Amazing cosmetics concealers. So far Amazing cosmetics has out performed them all. The worst of the bunch MAC studio sculpt, MAC studio fix, and MUFE full coverage. They do cover blemishes and under eye circles but their staying power is only a few hours at most. Depending on the foundation I used with these some of them didn't even last an hour.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

I love to use on myseld MAC Studio Finish concealer in NW45... For concealing spots and under eye circle, use a red based one if you have dark or purple colored spots and use a yellow based one if you have red spots... just an FYI...

But I have found that MAC Select Moisturecover works well on white women because their skin is more dry and wrinkly...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 3, 2010)

Benefits Erase Paste is the worst concealer I've ever tried. My everyday concealer for under eyes is Bobbi Brown in Warm Beige. and MAC Studio Sculpt concealer in NW25 for blemishes and acne scars.

I also like MUFE Full Cover Concealer in #8 in summer.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm using MUFE full cover concealer at the moment and really like it a lot. 

I've used MAC select cover-up in the past but found this didn't give me the coverage I wanted or didn't last very long.

And I've also tried Bobbi Brown creamy concealer, out of the three this is my second favourite after MUFE.

HTH


----------



## fintia (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the Amazing concealer from Amazing cosmetics.. the coverage is great as well as the consistency. It is a bit pricey though.


----------



## Ario2323 (Mar 5, 2010)

Since you are using it for mainly highlighting, I would use MAC's select cover up, its very light. If you need something heavier, I like studio sculpt with a slightly damp sponge. MUFE full cover would be really great as well, its a little heavier than select cover up.


----------



## she (Mar 6, 2010)

mac studio finish. i don't use foundation so it has to work well and stay with me all day because i only cover it with MSFN powder and out the door i go. highly recommend, it even covered up my friends tattoos.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

I LURVE the MUFE HD concealer. Works well, stays all day (I apply over moisturizer, then set with my MSF).


----------



## coco rain (Mar 16, 2010)

I have tried almost every concealer possible. The one that I like the most and keep reusing has to be "Amazing Cosmetics".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am NC50/NC45 and I used the Golden Bronze. I love this stuff. is kind of expensive but a little goes a long way...


----------



## sweetday (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm, hear great things about Amazing Cosmetics...thinking about trying them out. 
My biggest issue with my face are my under eye circles. I have tried Benefit's Erase Paste...Eh. Also tried MAC Studio Finish in a NW shade (I'm NC40) and that works ok, I think I like it better then the Erase Paste. Also tried NARS, didnt care for it for my undereye circles. I've used yellow and orange correctors, but still cant find that HG concealer.


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

I use Laura Mercier Undercover Pot. The pot has 2 concealer for covering blemishes/spots and under eye. Both work very well for me! The one for spots is rather in the dry side but it does cover the flaws pretty good. The under eye concealer is creamy and easy to blend. In addition to that there is translucent loose powder for velvety finish!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2010)

For highlighting, I have to recommend Make Up For Ever's HD concealer. It melts into the skin and highlights while it conceals. It's like a second skin. I've tried many concealers like Bobbi Brown, Mac and Ysl for example, but none worked to my satisfaction. Granted, MUFE's Full Cover is my preferred concealer, but it doesn't highlight like the HD.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 13, 2010)

Iman has a Second to None concealer for $8.99, found at Target or Ulta.  Sephora carries Stila which comes in a variety of shades but kind of expensive at $23.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like Bobbi Brown (golden with a peach corrector), once I got a MUA who was able to properly find my shade, it's been heaven for me. I did like MUFE HD (#355) but I found that it didn't have the staying power that I wanted. It lasted only about 3 hours before it was gone.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 16, 2010)

I wear Too Faced's herbal concealer in Hollywood Medium. It's a golden peachy shade. It covers redness/darkness perfectly! My skin ranges from medium to tan throughout the year and it always covers perfectly for me. Plus it has extra ingredients that help ur soothe ur undereyes and heal skin issues! I <3 it.


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 29, 2010)

I finally finished testing here are the results The Glam Shack: Concealer.

Sorry it took so long but I wanted to be a thorough as possible.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

YSL touche eclat and bourjois healthy mix


----------



## iadorepretty (May 10, 2010)

^^^^^^
i've recently switched up my concealer and am using YSL touche eclat and it is FABULOUS!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 10, 2010)

I use Boi-ing by Benefit. However, after reading here I might try MUFE's HD concealer. The one and only problem I have with Boi-ing is that the shade selection is soooo limited. The light is definitely too light for me and the next step up is a littttle tiny bit too... Golden I guess for me but that's what I use anyway because it has great coverage and you don't need a lot.


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I use Mac's Studio Finish concealer. It covers EVERYTHING! It covers so well I can wear it alone w/o foundation. I also use the 10 concealer palettes that you can get from Ebay or Coastal Scents for about $15+ It has just as good coverage as the Mac concealer I use.


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

I love the MUFE hd concealer but I HATE the packaging. It feels great on my skin, looks natural, matches my dark skin amazingly but the packaging kills this product for me.

Its a twist up dial applicator with a silicone tip. I find that when I go to use the concealer the product that is left in the tip from the last application hardens slightly and gets lumpy. So when I go to twist it again the first few twist of products are wasted until fresh product from in the tube comes out. 
This will always happen given the nature of the packaging, anyone have suggestions?

I think I'll return it, I just got it last week and love it for under eye usage but considering that it retails for 30+ dollars here in Canada it isn't worth it to me.

My favorite concealer to date is the MAC studio touch up stick in NW50. Sadly it was limited edition and my back up is down to the last nub. If you can get your hands on it, do it! Its a creamier version of Studio Finish and blends like a dream with full coverage. Its also darker than any other cocnealer in the MAC permanent line. When looking for a replacement I swatched the concealers in the permanent line with my touch up stick and even though the NW50s in the permanent line came close they weren't the same color which is an issue for me.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought that those who are considering using Benefit's 'boi-ing' might be interested to read this. According to Benefits own advisor, Boi-ing contains ingredients that dry up spots and blemishes - not something I would be wanting to put on my eyes then!!

http://blog.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/...-put-but-by-the-end-of-day-its-all-gone-help/

  	I only found this because I've been round the shops looking at concealers today and I stopped by Benefit, where the MA recommended Erase Paste over 'Boi-ing' - I then googled it and found this.


----------



## afulton (Apr 8, 2011)

iaisha26 said:


> I prefer MUFE and MAC; most hated Bobbi Brown--it very grayish under the eye.


	I can agree about Bobbi Brown.  She has a popular concealer but I hated the look.  The MUA at the Bobbi Brown counter even picked out the corrector and concealer for my skintone.  For some reason it looks muddy.  I use MAC prolongwear concealer and like it.  I have heard a lot about Eve Pearl's salmon concealer.  When I'm done with my MAC bottle, I might give it a try.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2011)

Mufe HD is best for under the eye, for me and the Full Cover is best for tiny spots on the face. The HD concealer + YSL's Touche Eclat is perfection.   I want so badly to have a Mac concealer, but my first experience I was given studio finish in NC50 and it's way to red. It puts emphasis on what I am trying to conceal. It's also dry. Too bad because it gives pretty good coverage. Maybe I'll try studio sculpt instead and perhaps a lighter shade. I'm  a 173 in Mufe HD and #18 in Face and Body. Anyone know what Mac concealer shade I should try?


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2011)

this is so complex.. and I feel like a total concealer ho.. I have so many and love them so much.. lol.

  	I also have a number of them which I totally detest and paid dearly for.

  	Calling the MAdame in Charge..


----------



## sss215 (Apr 9, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I want so badly to have a Mac concealer, but my first experience I was given studio finish in NC50 and it's way to red. It puts emphasis on what I am trying to conceal. It's also dry. Too bad because it gives pretty good coverage. Maybe I'll try studio sculpt instead and perhaps a lighter shade. I'm a 173 in Mufe HD and #18 in Face and Body. Anyone know what Mac concealer shade I should try?



 	How about MAC ProLongwear  Concealer in NC50?  Outside of my favorite, MUFE full coverage concealer, that one was the best.    To me, Studio Sculpt is going to pull red like the Studio Finish concealer.  ProL concealer was the only MAC concealer that did not show up funny hours later. 

  	I always wonder, why is it that MAC foundations and a few other brands run red or orange for darker skins.  Who set the standard for this coloration, and why?  Is it just because oranges and reds neutralize discolorations on dark skin?  Personally, I found that to only be successful after an hour or so, and then my foundation used to look a mess.  The last thing I wanted to do  is look red or orange hours after I apply my foundation/concealer.  I never want to put red into my skintone, and opt for yellow based colors.   I know all about using  NW shades ----to put warmth back into the skin, but I never found that look appealing on me.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Apr 14, 2011)

ive tried every mac concearler and even a few smashbox concealers
  	my new looooooooooooove is mac's pro-long wear concealer
  	the pro long wear formula is a no-budge system!!
  	once its on its onnnnnnnnnn!
  	you cant beat that! no creasing because its liquid
  	in looooooove!!


----------



## SophiBella (May 3, 2012)

I'm NC 50, can anyone provide me with what color I should choose in concealer (still a newbie with this product), please list the brand as well. I'd like to highlight and conceal dark under eye circles. Thanks in advance my fellow Makeup Goddesses...


----------



## afulton (May 4, 2012)

I can share what I use as I am also NC50.
  	Concealers:
MAC Prolongwear- NC40
Amazing Concealer-Golden Deep
Eve Pearl Salmon Concealer-Dark
Kevyn Aucoin Skin Enhancer-13
MUFE-Full Coverage Concealer 14
Bobbi Brown- Correctors (Deep Bisque, Very Deep Bisque)
Bobbi Brown-Concealers (Almond, Golden)
Ruby Kiss HD Face Creator-#11 (This was a surprise hit for me...only $4.99)

  	Sometimes I use MAC's Orange corrector (PRO product) first before I place my concealer.  NYX has a similar version but I have never used it.  
  	I have a lot of concealers because they have been a trial and error for me.  Because I have dark circles, using a corrector then concealer works best.  I have been treating my dark circles with Kate Somerville's Dark Circle Corrector and it helped a lot so I don't have to use a corrector all the time.    



SophiBella said:


> I'm NC 50, can anyone provide me with what color I should choose in concealer (still a newbie with this product), please list the brand as well. I'd like to highlight and conceal dark under eye circles. Thanks in advance my fellow Makeup Goddesses...


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 11, 2013)

I wish I had read this forum before going out and purchasing the Bobbi brown concealer! The mua sold it to me in the color beige because according to the "directory," (guess ill call it that) she used, that's the color that went along with my foundation. In that lighting and when first applied, I really liked how it look and Felt. The problem was when I wore it the next day! like many of you mentioned it started looking grayish. I thought maybe it was due to eyeliner or not enough product applied so I kept trying to find ways to fix it. Final verdict: it's okay, not really as special as made out to be. Maybe I need the corrector to go along with it because the concealer itself is just kind of meh! Any thoughts on the Bobbi brown corrector? Also, has anyone used the dermablend concealer? I hear great things about it... Still searching for my hg concealer :/


----------



## sss215 (Jan 11, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> I wish I had read this forum before going out and purchasing the Bobbi brown concealer! The mua sold it to me in the color beige because according to the "directory," (guess ill call it that) she used, that's the color that went along with my foundation. In that lighting and when first applied, I really liked how it look and Felt. The problem was when I wore it the next day! like many of you mentioned it started looking grayish. I thought maybe it was due to eyeliner or not enough product applied so I kept trying to find ways to fix it. Final verdict: it's okay, not really as special as made out to be. Maybe I need the corrector to go along with it because the concealer itself is just kind of meh! Any thoughts on the Bobbi brown corrector? Also, has anyone used the dermablend concealer? I hear great things about it... Still searching for my hg concealer :/


  	Have you tried MAC Pro Longwear.   NW45 is HG for me.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 12, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Have you tried MAC Pro Longwear.   NW45 is HG for me.


 I'm actually reconsidering giving that concealer another try! 1st time around, it didn't quite work for me because the color I was given was too dark and made it look like I had more dark circles. Despite that, I didn't hate the product so I'm going to give it another shot


----------



## sss215 (Jan 12, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> I'm actually reconsidering giving that concealer another try! 1st time around, it didn't quite work for me because the color I was given was too dark and made it look like I had more dark circles. Despite that, I didn't hate the product so I'm going to give it another shot


  What color did you try and what color are you in foundation?   Ask for a sample of a few colors so you can try them at home to see what shade works best. Sometimes sampling in store is a dud because you need a clean fresh face.  I would go after work and even though I used a makeup wipe to remove what I wore that day, there was still no comparison to trying the products on right after washing my face.   When I first looked into this product, I went by the under eye concealer rule to use a shade lighter than your regular color, so I originally skipped NW45 and went straight to NW40 and NC50 in efforts to follow that rule, but no match. Then I tried Select Coverup in NW45 which was a lighter shade and ProL's NW45, but its not as long wearing as ProL.  I like having both formulas though.  Seems like I get the best coverage when I build layers. I use a flat brush to apply a thin layer, pressing the concealer in. Then I buff the edges with a fluffy brush before it dries down, then I repeat concentrating on areas that are darker.   Then I set with powder, which adds a bit of brightness as well.   I love color correctors, my favorite being MUFE Camouflage Cream no.20, but since I have oily skin, they can be too creamy at times... Camouflage Cream is the driest out there right now. I haven't found a color corrector that truly holds  up on an oilier skin so I don't use it daily


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 14, 2013)

sss215 said:


> What color did you try and what color are you in foundation?   Ask for a sample of a few colors so you can try them at home to see what shade works best. Sometimes sampling in store is a dud because you need a clean fresh face.  I would go after work and even though I used a makeup wipe to remove what I wore that day, there was still no comparison to trying the products on right after washing my face.   When I first looked into this product, I went by the under eye concealer rule to use a shade lighter than your regular color, so I originally skipped NW45 and went straight to NW40 and NC50 in efforts to follow that rule, but no match. Then I tried Select Coverup in NW45 which was a lighter shade and ProL's NW45, but its not as long wearing as ProL.  I like having both formulas though.  Seems like I get the best coverage when I build layers. I use a flat brush to apply a thin layer, pressing the concealer in. Then I buff the edges with a fluffy brush before it dries down, then I repeat concentrating on areas that are darker.   Then I set with powder, which adds a bit of brightness as well.   I love color correctors, my favorite being MUFE Camouflage Cream no.20, but since I have oily skin, they can be too creamy at times... Camouflage Cream is the driest out there right now. I haven't found a color corrector that truly holds  up on an oilier skin so I don't use it daily


  I originally tried NW 25 and it was too dark for me. When applied with my foundation, it gave me a "dirty" look if that makes sense. I don't use mac foundations, (they break me out) but I'm able to use their studio fix powders in which I'm a C3. I went to my local MAC to get some samples of their concealers and the MUA told me they don't give samples. It was a counter, do you know if samples are only provided at stores? & thank you for the detailed response on how to apply the pro longwear concealer, I definitely see where I need to improve during application.  If MAC doesn't want to provide samples , I'm just going to go with my "fresh no makeup face" and get matched with the pro longwear concealer (hopefully properly). I have dry skin, so my quest for a corrector continues


----------



## sss215 (Jan 14, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> I originally tried NW 25 and it was too dark for me. When applied with my foundation, it gave me a "dirty" look if that makes sense. I don't use mac foundations, (they break me out) but I'm able to use their studio fix powders in which I'm a C3. I went to my local MAC to get some samples of their concealers and the MUA told me they don't give samples. It was a counter, do you know if samples are only provided at stores? & thank you for the detailed response on how to apply the pro longwear concealer, I definitely see where I need to improve during application.  If MAC doesn't want to provide samples , I'm just going to go with my "fresh no makeup face" and get matched with the pro longwear concealer (hopefully properly). I have dry skin, so my quest for a corrector continues


 I usually get my samples with no problem from Nordstrom. They have sample cups for all the cosmetics counters and its a beauty policy of theirs to make samples available for all brands.  Prolongwear can be a little drying on dry skins, so make sure you are well moisturized.  Kevin Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer is another concealer to look too into as well. It can be found at Nordstrom and Bloomongdales.   I hope you find something good!!


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

I heard Dermablend Creme Cover...its suppose to be a foundation but everyone I know who has it, uses it as a concealer...apparently it's awesome...I have yet to get my hands on a cup of it though. =(


----------



## therapeuticglam (Jul 3, 2013)

I love Mac products, I prefer to choose a concealer that best fits with your skintone.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 4, 2013)

What's a good concealer or brightener for under eyes to mask puffiness (for NC50 folks especially)?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2013)

I use MAC Pro longwear concealer in NW 45 and when I want to brighten/highlight I use NW 35. I'm sure they would have it in NC50. I really like the Pro longwear concealer but it dries quick so I have to work fast. I don't have puffiness under the eyes but I get horrible dark circles and it covers them up completely.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been using my Black Opal Stick Foundations as concealers for awhile. They have great coverage!


----------



## RiriCummings (Oct 6, 2013)

I might have to give that amazing concealer a go! So many of yal were ravin abt it


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2013)

lilchocolatema said:


> I've been using my Black Opal Stick Foundations as concealers for awhile. They have great coverage!


  This is a good idea to use up some of those darn things...what do you set it with? That stick transfers like the dickens, which is why they are sitting, gathering dust in a drawer. I would love to find out a way to use them up.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

Mac Pro long wear concealer nc 45 ( the only mac concealer I like) Kevyn Aucoin sensual skin enhancer sx 12 and just ordered LA girls pro concealer in Fawn


----------

